# CPC looking for home coding job in INDIA



## sathiyavathit (Aug 6, 2013)

I am a CPC Certified with 5 years of experience in Medical coding with my major speciality as Radiology/IVR and have little experience in E/M & Surgery, worked as a coder, auditor and supervisor for the team consisting of about 50+ coders. Am looking for a part time or full time home coding job in INDIA.

If anybody wants to contact please email to sathya_neuro@yahoo.co.in.

Thank you!


----------

